# Help



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Before I start, Mod's, would you be able to leave this post here. Most of the MB Beekeepers visit this forum.
Ok
HELP Needed from MB Canada Beekeepers please.

I have just spent two days in the hospital due to my Asthma and allergies. I am actually in very serious trouble, it has boiled down to my epi pen being my rescue instead of my rescue inhaler. To put it into perspective, a normal person uses one reactine a day. I am on two, with a zantac to help boost it's job, hydroxizine (sp) at night, and benadryl on the side when needed. With all that, I still get hive welts from the grass when it touches my legs. 
My hives are in need of help of which I can not give them due to the health reasons. I can work a small amount and do small jobs but supering and assessing right now is too much. I have 350 hives, only a few need searious assessing, some might be honey bound in the brood due to me being so sick.
Hubby has been a great help, but he is not the beekeeper and he has hay down and has hay to put up too cows to look after and me to worry about.
I know i live further north than most of you. If some one could spare a day or two I would be greatful for the help.
Will pay.
PM me or email at 
[email protected]
Thanks so much 
Tammy


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Lord I wish I had a passport! Can't you find some kid to suit up and at least pile on supers? It is nothing more than a stopgap but it would give you a little time.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just ran a search, there is a bee association in Manitoba, Canada. You may find someone there to give you a hand.
http://manitobabee.org/hive/


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Have a couple of feelers for family help, however they are not so interested, might come home next weekend. They are going to talk about it. Have a possible couple of teens but they are really not into the bees and are not likeing the idea. Will help in other areas but not bees. And since the humidex is putting the temps way above 30C the idea seems less likely. I am apart of the Manitoba Beekeepers Org. Thought of sending the Provincial Guy an email to see what shakes out. Will do that on Monday. Bees are busy in Canada right now and lot of guys in southern MB are either pulling honey or already on round 2 so they are pretty busy too.
Thanks guys
T
The Good Lord will provide. He always does. Don't always understand the plan, just have to trust in His perfect will.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, had the test today.
One sting can kill me. Yellow Jackets and white hornets very bad on second test
Now I am no longer a beekeeper with 385 hives and hubby working them and having to learn about diseases and culling and...the instinct stuff.
Help well, that fell through.
Sister in law might help next week for a day or two pulling honey. I might be able to extract this season and then we decide and probably have a auction next year when people want to buy bees and equipment.
I love bees,
Relying on the Lord right now


----------



## deejaycee (Apr 30, 2008)

ah, Tammy, I'm so sorry to hear your update. 

Your genuine affection for the bees has rung through often in your postings... I think what you face now is the worst nightmare for many of us. 

I wish you the best for the future, and a smooth, safe transition through this season.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. One of my uncles ran into the same issuein the 80s. Doctors told him the more he got stung the worse it would get. It didn't get him as bad as you but he had to get out of bees and it is the Family biz. His one son inherited the same condition He worked be a season and a half till he had to use his epi pen and so had to get out too.

It is a bummer but you can still be involved with Beekeeping in other ways. God only gives you what you can handle, you just might not know you can but he does.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Help...update*

Thought I would post an update as to what has been happening.
I contacted my mentor who has been in the business for a very long long time. He put the feeler out to some others. As well a friend who you all know Ian from Manitoba also, checked with a few of his contacts. Both guys recommended a fellow, Phil, who has a good crew. After a few emails, he sent two guys who were here for 4 days. They pulled off from 9 yards, went through all the hives, brought back varroa samples and nosema samples for me, and excluded all the hives they did. Then they came back on Monday and leave sometime today. All hives have been gone through, working on the second cut alfalfa. They have told me all yards are strong. A few hives got culled.

Then along with the two, who we never met, and graciously stayed in our home (that was nervous for us all...I thought what if they were ax murderers in disguise...they thought...what if they are crazy) All good though. Have met and made new friends.
Then Hubby's young cousin (2nd) who is 15 came out and spent a day, then came and spent a week here, working hives, learning bees, and extracting.
Then our Ukrainian missionairy couple have been here as well. The wife and husband take turns coming since they have a little baby. Tanya, she helps me in the honey house. In less tha 6 hours we can do 50 boxes fully capped honey.
Yesterday, I started extracting on my own, one barrel. Then the young lad came in and we got another 2.5 barrels. Then the two guys came in about 5 pm after working in the yards, and by 8 we had 3 more barrels done. I think we are close to 30 barrels done in 10 days.
As for me and bees...it is a done deal. No more bee work. Extracting itself has sent me to the er once already, and two epi pens later. I feel it in my chest. Heavy, tight to breathe. Told no one, but took another hit yesterday. Taking meds at full capacity just to breathe right now. Tired, slow and sluggish, off my game. Maybe tomorrow will take the day off when the crew goes home.
Any how, thank you so much for your support and prayers. Keep the prayers coming please. Still at risk.
Thanks all


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Help...update*

Please listen to the message your body is sending to you.
Rather than trying to push the limits, with the ultimate end ruined health, allow your passion for those bees to be redirected.
Life is already too short.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Help...update*

What an awful development in a beloved pursuit. Wish I were close by to help.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Help...update*

beemandan,
I hear you totally. I pushed it hard cause the crew was going hard, not by my direction but on their own. The hot room was at capacity for the next yards coming in. I needed to clear it out. Now that I am on my own in there, I will be at my own pace and slower.
I will redirect my passion else where, just need to find where and get the job done so that hubby is not so stressed.
Thanks guys


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Help...update*

I am so sorry for what's happened with your health, and your beloved bees Honeyshack. You know you have the empathy of us all, and absolutely my prayers. I too would come help if not so far away. May the Lord be your comfort, always. 
Beverly


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I was waiting for an update to your saga. Sounds like the issues are being resolved. Good luck.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Glad things worked out for you with these guys. 

Whats your plans now?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Why don't you go to an allergist, and start venom therapy. They can get you over your sensitivity.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been to an allergist. She has been my allergy doctor for about 7 years now. Because I have bad pollen and mold allergies, I am already on shots for these. The doctor says that all three shots is too much for one person's body to handle, especially mine because my body is so weak from all the stress. As well, she said after confering with collegues, that pollen and mold can not be avoided, it is part of life. Bees can. Pollen and mold therapy would be more advantageous to get me to better health. Being on bee sting therapy would be that one straw which breaks the camels back.
When they did the test, there are four rounds. White faced hornets, and yellow jackets lost on round 2. Wasps, yellow faced hornets and honey bees lost on round 3. The reaction was so bad, I needed a reactin and my ventolin. When they test, they apply the serum to the skin in a scratch test, reactions are actually measured with a ruler. Once that test is passed, they inject for the rest of the rounds. Certain amount of time is given between the testing rounds so that a reaction can develope. Again they measure the reaction with a ruler. When I was on round three, they could not wait for the end of that test and could not measure the reaction. My mouth was itchy and my chest was tight. They needed to administer the ventolin and reactin asap. Test round three is less than a bee sting. Following that test, I was sent for RASP testing. It is some kind of blood work to measure allergic reactions. Those results will be in when i go back in a few weeks.

The biggest threat from the bee sting is yes a systemic reaction, but even worse is the asthma attack which will either be at the same time or shortly there after. With the damage my lungs have already sustained, the very quick nature that the mucous built up from the last sting, I would have no chance.
Athsma is the thickening of the lining in the lungs. Think of it like a 1/2 inch rubber hose. The hose can gradually or quickly thickens so badly that the opening can be reduced to that of a thick milkshake straw, then the thin pop straw and then a stir stick...in very short order. The sinuses will do the same thing. Since the only thing keeping me alive at this point is maxed out medications. How did my GP word it..."My allergic athsma is not under control. I am overdosed to keep me alive." And the reality is, when i get busy and miss a dose, I can feel it within a few hours. if I miss a few doses in the week, like the past two weeks because of being so busy, my body retaliates. This is why I took today off...to rest


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Ian, the plans now..to get through the season some how. There is about 100 boxes left from the first extraction and about 500-600 boxes on the hives right now. I am not sure of the exact amount. I am told that some have one and some have two boxes. They are filling them fast. 
The crew has gone home, they have university and high school to go back to. The missionary couple will help, but they have their job first.
Hubby is still cutting second cut and wild hay. The canola and clover seed is down and nearly ready to combine. Greenfeed left to do. At some point, remove the boxes and start feeding and the land work. 
Once we are done, we will sort out what we would like to sell. Hubby would like to keep 100 hives, I think 50 is max with what he has on his plate already. Sell the extra in the spring.
I am told by MAFRI that honey prices are on the rise again, and that guys might be looking to expand because of this...we shall see


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

you should get some of Phils guys in again to help pull and extract. their time will make you money.
just a thought

My opinion, if hes looking after 100 hives, might as well be 200. not much difference in work between the two. Your set up nicely, you have the boxes, honey is profitable right now, 200 is a good fit for alot of diversified farms. 

Hope the fall works out


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I know of a couple one year into bees that are interested in buying fall hives. I have suggested to them that fall is a risky time and spring is a better bet. But perhaps there might be an arrangement that could be made..? Just a thought, they want to buy some of mine but I doubt I will have any for sale.

Do you want me to give them your contact info?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

yes please


----------

